# Computer Controlled Aquariums



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

since i'm new to this i just thought i'd ask if it's possible to have the filtering, feeding, etc...all done by your home pc?....is there technology to do this and has anyone done it? if so does it work well?

it's something i've always thought would be cool to do


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

we've already reached that stage..filters run all the time using electricity, and there are timed feeders. and the lights are on timers...BUT it's always going to take a human to check the parameters of things and do the tank cleaning....HECK that's the fun of the hobby....If one does not want to do that, then just get a pic of a fish and hang it on the wall.


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

you have a good point there


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The technology is out there. Look @ http://jehmco.com/html/water_change_devices.html for some goodies. The saltwater people have computers that top off the evaporation and keep the salinity stable. A lot of this tech is comes out of laboratories & its costs a small fortune. But I love my pH and TDS pens. No more drops!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I have seen only this once by a local reefer He was some sort of smart guy. Entire tank was completely operated by a computer, he could change flow rates, control lighting and heating, top offs, dosing, everything, amazing what these computer nerds do 

i envy them


----------

